# Fixing a brush



## smk (Nov 11, 2010)

what is the best thing to clean a naural brush.

i used that to apply polyuretane to a door and i left it overnight without soaking it.

I soaked it now in mineral spirits but the bristles are still hard.

any ideas?

would a spng be as good to apply plyurethane too?


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

There's many products available Home Depot and Lowes carry a lot. The one I use is simply called "Bring my brush back " Key though is to maintain brushes as you go so your not in This quagmire good brushes are to expensive to ruin


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Soak in lacquer thinner (or acetone if available). When soft, soak and clean in mineral spirits. Wash with soap and water, rinse with water and dry. Draw brush over clean paper towel to align bristles. 












 









.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Soak the brush in a product called "rapid brush cleaner", available at hardware stores. After soaking, gently comb the bristles with an old metal pet comb. Repeat if needed. Wash with warm water and detergent.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

damn.......cab-man nailed it on the head, did you read that from my book?
oh what i didnt write a book 
only thing i can add is hit it with a wire brush frequently durring your soaks. it takes the soft stuff off the hard and allows the solvent to work.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

nobody answered to other ?. no faom sucks!!


----------

